

The big chill of the censor - benfreu
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2006/apr/03/mediaguardian1.comment

======
brownbat
> "At a recent business conference, I heard CEOs tell FCC chairman Kevin
> Martin to ... get America to broadband parity with Korea and even France.
> Instead, I told him, he was wasting his time, fining farts. And bullshit."

I wasn't able to find the On the Media interview referenced in the article,
but this week's is all about free speech post Hebdo:
[http://www.onthemedia.org/story/on-the-
media-2015-01-09/?utm...](http://www.onthemedia.org/story/on-the-
media-2015-01-09/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=%24%7Bfeed%7D&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+%24%7Botm%7D+%28%24%7BOn+the+Media%7D%29)

